# Ollie's christmas



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

His gift









Thought this was funny.









My mom's chihuahua, Emma, in my cat's christmas gift, a bed.









Her other dog, the "alpha" dog of her house. That promptly changed once Ollie arrived, though! Not sure if that's a bad or good thing. After a little bit of bickering, she submitted to Ollie. Her name's Brownie.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Waiting to catch santa!









A rare cuddle with me! Yay!









Trying to net some food from my mom, mission failed!









My mom and Ollie


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

The doggies in her backyard, I love her backyard.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

My cat, Lucky's daughter. Her name is Oreo. When I was younger, I did not get Lucky spayed. I was only 12 and ignorant. Ah well, it is a little goal of mine to rescue 15 cats (the number of babies she's had in her life) before I pass away. I want to at least break even.










My christmas gift to the family (all my pets), a futon. As you can see, they love it because they can get on it and cuddle with me now. My small chair was getting crowded and Ollie was left out on the floor. I'm happy I got it.










The scenery where she lives (this is 300' from her house)


















Thanks!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Oreos story made me tear up....Thats a wonderful goal. Your moms place is Beautiful! Imagine looking over the ocean like that every day of my life ::::sigh::::: Ollie looked like his dapper little self..thanks for sharing


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I phrased it wrong. My cat, Lucky is this white one:










Lucky (the white one) is the mother of the cat you see in the picture above. Lucky gave birth to 15 kittens (three litters, I know, it was horrible of me. I thought spaying was cruel, and fortunately I also thought declawing was cruel. One for two... My vet gave me a good yelling and I learned my lesson.) Oreo (the one in the other picture, black, grey, and white) is one of her kittens that my mom took in and still has now. Oreo is 13 years old, Lucky is 16. I'm 24.

I hope that clarifies it!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You're learning.. 

Still pliable... a good catch ..... without question...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> You're learning..
> 
> Still pliable... a good catch ..... without question...


Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean by that "I'm learning"?

If you mean about my cat, then she got spayed when she was 4 years old. So I learned that 12 years ago when I was 12 years old after my vet was vicious about it. Was a good life lesson, though!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, I did not mean anything negative at all... only good ...

Please forgive me if you took offense... 

I only meant that you sound like a very caring guy....


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Ollie looks gorgeous as usual. He is huge! I didn't realise how large he was till that shot at the dining table.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Sorry, I did not mean anything negative at all... only good ...
> 
> Please forgive me if you took offense...
> 
> I only meant that you sound like a very caring guy....


Oh, no, no offense at all. I just was not sure what you meant, so I just asked for clarification. I know you meant nothing bad at all! You've never had anything bad to say in my threads so I would not second guess that! 



rosemaryninja said:


> Ollie looks gorgeous as usual. He is huge! I didn't realise how large he was till that shot at the dining table.


He's, I think, 24" at the shoulder and about 62 pounds right now. Ollie says "woof you very much" to everyone 

They love the futon, I'm so glad!

To my left:









To my right:


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, a futon to just set at your computer?  

Hey, if you don't mind me asking. Is your whole family death or is it just you? I'm just curious.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Oh gosh, a futon to just set at your computer?
> 
> Hey, if you don't mind me asking. Is your whole family death or is it just you? I'm just curious.


Er, LOL. I think my family is mostly alive, as far as I can see, unless they are undead. LOL.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Opps, I meant to type deaf.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Opps, I meant to type deaf.


Oh! LOL I was so confused. No, I am the only one deaf. It's not hereditary in me, I got sick and lost my hearing at age 4.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol, sorry about confusing you.  What did you get sick with?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Lol, sorry about confusing you.  What did you get sick with?


Spinal meningitis. I both lucked out, and didn't luck out. Treatment was mostly perfect at the time, but some malpractice made me deaf. But the other complications is mentally handicapped, blindness, and Hydrocephalus. Oh, death too.

All things considered, just being deaf is OK with me LOL.

Well they already took over the futon. LOL.


----------



## ReedHeeler (Oct 11, 2007)

Ollie is a beautiful dog. I almost got a siberian husky at the pound. Beautiful dog. A white and grey coat with blue eyes, But when i walked to the kennel, it literally jumped up 5 feet into the air from a stand still. And with a fence with the freeway behind it, it was a no go. So I ended up with a cute Australian cattle dog.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

ReedHeeler said:


> Ollie is a beautiful dog. I almost got a siberian husky at the pound. Beautiful dog. A white and grey coat with blue eyes, But when i walked to the kennel, it literally jumped up 5 feet into the air from a stand still. And with a fence with the freeway behind it, it was a no go. So I ended up with a cute Australian cattle dog.


That's amazing. Ollie can only jump maybe 2 feet. LOL.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope you buy a nice frame for the picture with your mom and Ollie. Those moments should be framed IMO. Great pics as always!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I hope you buy a nice frame for the picture with your mom and Ollie. Those moments should be framed IMO. Great pics as always!


Yep, that's pretty much what I gave her for christmas. I gave her 11 (!!!) framed pictures involving the family, one of which Ollie was in. I'm going to frame the one you mentioned, along with the one with my brother and brownie, and one I didn't post with all four dogs together. Along with a few other pictures of family together. That'll be her birthday gift come June. She always loves my pictures.

Come February I'm going to look over my past seven months with Ollie (Aug-Feb), the cats, and my scenery pictures and decide which to frame for myself. Hoping for a few 4x6's, 11x14's, and maybe if there's a really good one I may make a poster size (my friend told me I can make lossless quality 24x36 pictures with it. WOW! LOL.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Ryan, glad to see you had a good Christmas with the family!!!  Ollie's looking great! But where are the pictures of YOU and him?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> Ryan, glad to see you had a good Christmas with the family!!!  Ollie's looking great! But where are the pictures of YOU and him?


I'm the guy with the camera  So no pictures this time!

We have a 7 day hike planned in Colorado with my younger brother. I'm hoping to get some great shots of me and him then! Should be in about 2 months! You can see more of him in a thread I posted last week with "Lake Tahoe' in the title somewhere. I got some awesome shots! 

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/18595-lake-tahoe-hiking-probably.html


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

That sounds like an awesome hike!!! Wish I could come along with the boys! Hope you guys have a good time!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like you had a fun Christmas. I love the view from your mom's house. Sun glistening on moving water always puts me into a trance like state. If I'd been there I probably would have stood there zoning until I fell over.

Ps. What kind of flowers are in the corner of the shot of Ollie in the garden? They're beautiful and I wonder if they'd grow here. I'm totally a garden girl.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Looks like you had a fun Christmas. I love the view from your mom's house. Sun glistening on moving water always puts me into a trance like state. If I'd been there I probably would have stood there zoning until I fell over.
> 
> Ps. What kind of flowers are in the corner of the shot of Ollie in the garden? They're beautiful and I wonder if they'd grow here. I'm totally a garden girl.


The purple ones or the white ones?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

RBark said:


> Waiting to catch santa!


lol thats great


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

RBark said:


> The purple ones or the white ones?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I was originally looking at the purple ones in front of Oliie but the ones in back are pretty too. As they're white I would think they'd be fragrant. The ones in back look like they might be moonflowers?


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pictures! I love how Ollie takes up half of the futon ad the cats barely take up a third.


----------

